
The Future of Microsoft Is Chatbots - petilon
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-microsoft-future-ai-chatbots/
======
vannevar
Not only Microsoft, but Amazon, Apple, Google, and probably Facebook too, at
some point. The virtual personal assistant is the new OS.

